# Epson SC P5000 printer / lightroom 6



## David Campbell (Nov 28, 2017)

I have purchased the new Epson Surecolor P5000 printer that on highest resolution is giving superb results.

However, using the roll paper option, whatever size I select it will only allow me to print narrow side on the 17” side of the roll, which is causing paper wastage. For example if I choose A3 size  I am wasting 5 ¼” x 16 ½”.

I am using a mac pro - OSX El Capitan & Epson SC-P5000 driver version 9.87 (10.01)

I use Lightroom 6 v 6.13 Camera Raw 10


I have telephoned several times and sent 11 emails to Epson support, who have finally said there is nothing they can do to help – I quote :-

 “We can´t give support on aspects we don´t design or develop. This issue is being caused by the software and settings that determine what is printed. The printer and driver is simply a slave to the software you´re printing from.”


Can anyone give guidance as to what I might do next please?


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi Dave,

Yes the whole layout for printing on rolls is convoluted. I did finally figure it out with my 7800 a while back using the same driver version but I don't recall exactly how managed to get flop the images sideways but I eventually did.

Looking back at some saved prints it looks like I had to define and save some custom paper sizes in the Page Setup dialog. There is also an "auto rotate" check box in the "Page Layout Settings" of the Print dialog box. But I don't have that set and I seem to recall that I couldn't get that to work. 

Unfortunately it is a trial and error process and it is painful to burn up expensive paper and ink. I use an inexpensive proofing paper for all my print testing. In my case I like Red River Ultra Pro Satin to be a good stand in for my Canson Platine Rag. You might consider getting  a roll of 13" paper test on and also limit the ink usage.

-louie


----------



## David Campbell (Nov 29, 2017)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Yes the whole layout for printing on rolls is convoluted. I did finally figure it out with my 7800 a while back using the same driver version but I don't recall exactly how managed to get flop the images sideways but I eventually did.
> 
> ...


Thanks Louie,
I have tried the auto turn in lightroom, tried many different sizes, plus several different custom sizes, but none of them work. At least with my 30 odd tests so far I have cancelled the job as soon as I see it printing the wrong way round, so I have not wasted too much paper - just a lot of time! 
I don't know what programme Epson used for their tests, but it was on a Windows system & not on a mac or lightroom, & they have closed the matter & will not escalate it to a higher level, hence my trying this route.
Kind regards
David.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 30, 2017)

David,

Have you fiddled with the Landscape/Portrait setting in the Page Setup. As I recall there is something not intuitive there that will get portrait oriented images to print sideways on the roll paper. 

-louie


----------



## David Campbell (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes Louie, I tried that, but If I change the setting to portrait it just shows a slice of the picture, still printing that long ways.
I managed to speak with someone at Adobe Lightroom support @ he said that he could do nothing as the printer settings are the responsibility of Epson, so I keep trying!
Kind regards
David.


----------

